# cups-1.2.1-r1 -- printer doesnt print, logs say all okay

## tagwar

Hi,

after doing emerge -uD world, which installed cups-1.2.1-r1, I have the following problem:

When trying to print a pdf, the printer heats up, status leds blink, then nothing happens and I get the following in the logs:

```

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 8 from localhost (Domain)

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 8 POST /printers/kyocera-fs-920 HTTP/1.1

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] Print-Job ipp://localhost/printers/kyocera-fs-920

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] print_job: auto-typing file...

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] print_job: request file type is application/pdf.

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] add_job: requesting-user-name="thomas"

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] Adding default job-sheets values "none,none"...

I [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] Adding start banner page "none" to job 95.

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] Discarding unused job-created event...

I [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] Adding end banner page "none" to job 95.

I [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] Job 95 queued on "kyocera-fs-920" by "thomas".

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] Job 95 hold_until = 0

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] job-sheets=none,none

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] banner_page = 0

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] argv[0]="kyocera-fs-920"

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] argv[1]="95"

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] argv[2]="thomas"

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] argv[3]="KDE Print System"

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] argv[4]="1"

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] argv[5]="job-uuid=urn:uuid:c9206186-4562-3245-60ee-1bd2afdae600"

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] argv[6]="/var/spool/cups/d00095-001"

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] envp[0]="CUPS_CACHEDIR=/var/cache/cups"

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] envp[1]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] envp[2]="CUPS_DOCROOT=/usr/share/cups/html"

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] envp[3]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] envp[4]="CUPS_REQUESTROOT=/var/spool/cups"

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] envp[5]="CUPS_SERVERBIN=/usr/libexec/cups"

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] envp[6]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] envp[7]="CUPS_STATEDIR=/var/run/cups"

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] envp[8]="PATH=/usr/libexec/cups/filter:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] envp[9]="SERVER_ADMIN=root@xxxxxx.dyndns.info"

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] envp[10]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.2.1"

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] envp[11]="TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] envp[12]="USER=root"

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] envp[13]="CUPS_SERVER=/var/run/cups/cups.sock"

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] envp[14]="CUPS_ENCRYPTION=IfRequested"

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] envp[15]="IPP_PORT=631"

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] envp[16]="CHARSET=utf-8"

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] envp[17]="LANG=C"

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] envp[18]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/kyocera-fs-920.ppd"

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] envp[19]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=8m"

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] envp[20]="CONTENT_TYPE=application/pdf"

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] envp[21]="DEVICE_URI=usb://Kyocera/FS-920"

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] envp[22]="PRINTER=kyocera-fs-920"

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] envp[23]="FINAL_CONTENT_TYPE=application/vnd.cups-postscript"

I [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pdftops (PID 12050) for job 95.

I [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 12051) for job 95.

I [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb (PID 12052) for job 95.

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] Discarding unused job-state event...

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 8

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] Printer using device file "/dev/usb/lp0"...

E [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] pdftops-options: -cfg /etc/cups/pdftops.conf

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] Page = 595x842; 12,10 to 583,832

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] slow_collate=0, slow_duplex=0, slow_order=0

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] Before copy_comments - %!PS-Adobe-3.0

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] %!PS-Adobe-3.0

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] %%Creator: xpdf/pdftops 3.00

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] %%LanguageLevel: 2

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] %%DocumentSuppliedResources: (atend)

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] %%DocumentMedia: plain 596 842 0 () ()

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] %%BoundingBox: 0 0 596 842

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] %%Pages: 1

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] %%EndComments

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] Before copy_prolog - %%BeginDefaults

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:06 +0200] [Job 95] Before copy_setup - %%BeginSetup

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:07 +0200] PID 12050 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pdftops) exited with no errors.

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:07 +0200] [Job 95] Before page loop - %%Page: 1 1

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:07 +0200] [Job 95] Copying page 1...

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:07 +0200] Discarding unused job-progress event...

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:07 +0200] [Job 95] pagew = 571.0, pagel = 822.0

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:07 +0200] [Job 95] bboxw = 595, bboxl = 842

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:07 +0200] [Job 95] PageLeft = 12.0, PageRight = 583.0

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:07 +0200] [Job 95] PageTop = 832.0, PageBottom = 10.0

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:07 +0200] [Job 95] PageWidth = 595.0, PageLength = 842.0

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:07 +0200] [Job 95] Wrote 1 pages...

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:07 +0200] PID 12051 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops) exited with no errors.

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:07 +0200] PID 12052 (/usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb) exited with no errors.

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:07 +0200] [Job 95] File 0 is complete.

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:07 +0200] Discarding unused job-completed event...

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:07 +0200] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [17/Jun/2006:21:47:08 +0200] Unloading job 95...

```

When printing the test-page from the web-frontend or printing from openoffice.org, it works tho..

I'm realy out of ideas and desperately need to print some pdfs... so any help will be more than appreciated.

Greets 

Tom

----------

## furanku

The configuration file syntax has changed from cups 1.1 to 1.2 and some packagages also needs re-emerging (ghostscript, ...). At the end of the installation some messages about this are displayed, but I also missed them during a longer "emerge -Du world" and wa a few days without a working print system and ended up (beside remerging the mentioned packages) with copying my /etc/cups to a safe place and set up cups from scratch again.

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

## tagwar

 *furanku wrote:*   

> The configuration file syntax has changed from cups 1.1 to 1.2 and some packagages also needs re-emerging (ghostscript, ...).

 

I actualy did all that, but no luck at all.

----------

## manny15

I had the same problem. Here's what I did to fix it

```

mv /etc/cups/cupsd.conf /etc/cups/cupsd.conf.old

cp /etc/cups/cupsd.conf.default /etc/cups/cupsd.conf

```

This changed the cupsd.conf to the new one. Make any changes as needed. 

Then, use your browser and goto http://localhost:631. 

Next, click on "Printers"

Then, for each printer, click "Start Printer"

For some reason, my printer was not "started" when I restarted cups after the config update. I don't know if this is going to happen everytime cups is restarted or not.

----------

